# DIY camo dip kits



## bigp (Apr 20, 2018)

has anyone tried doing their own camo dipping at home?


----------



## bigp (Apr 20, 2018)

Something like this - *CamoDipKit.com*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Never tried it, but I've watched vids of others doing it, and it sure looks like a great way to get odd shaped items covered in whatever pattern you like.

BTW, welcome to the forum!
Pop on over to our Introduction section, and give us a line or two about yourself.
:tango_face_smile:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Like Kauboy I have watched several videos and toyed with tidea but never jumped. While it's neat, I kinda like my firearms the way they are.


----------

